# What library do you love using but don't think many know about?



## kimarnesen (Dec 30, 2017)

Looking for some undiscovered jewels basically. 

If I can start with one myself, I love Spitfire's cimbalom, and the instrument by itself is so mysterious and beautiful.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 30, 2017)

VSL's glass instruments are fantastic to me.


----------



## cyoder (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm a big fan of Wavesfactory's Marxophone for zithery struck/plucked sounds, the springs especially sound cool.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 30, 2017)

Albion ONE by Spitfire Audio. It's a useful library made by a small indie company that I doubt anyone here has heard of.


----------



## soundbylaura (Dec 30, 2017)

Loops de la Creme Cymbal Swells


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 30, 2017)

Blue Street Brass by Indiginus.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 30, 2017)

Renaxxance Guitar by Indigenous is one of my favorites and my go to classical guitar. Sensual Sax by Embertone is also a lot of fun to play. I'm working on a recording of Auld Lang Syne, using it right now.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## enCiphered (Dec 30, 2017)

All Dronar libraries from Gothic Instruments, I use them all the time since they came out. One of the biggest hits of 2017


----------



## Fleer (Dec 30, 2017)

MegaMagic series by PlugInGuru


----------



## Quasar (Dec 30, 2017)

Maybe under the radar but really good:

Modwheel's Timphonia, Perc + Redux and The Lowdown v2 bass... Bolder Sounds' Banjo and cool (free!) harmonica... Finishing Move's Posthuman... Stigmatized Productions' Stigmatized Drummer.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 30, 2017)

1. Session Keys Upright. My new go-to piano. I've been surprised how well "upright" fits my style, better than the "grand" samples I have. Really versatile. 
2. Highland Harps (Impact Soundworks). Just bought this for 29 bucks, sounds great. Can't stop playing it.
3. Tina Guo full version. Everybody has the legato patch, but there doesn't seem to be much love for the full version. That's too bad, it does a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 30, 2017)

Highland Harps indeed, and Spitfire LABS


----------



## ChazC (Dec 30, 2017)

Big Fish Audio's Grindhouse.


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 30, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Albion ONE by Spitfire Audio. It's a useful library made by a small indie company that I doubt anyone here has heard of.



Define sarcasm because I haven't heard of what it means..


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 30, 2017)

Post Human. 
Probably the best $50 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Dec 30, 2017)

Sound Iron Voice of Rapture: The Soprano
0:27~


I'm going to use this soprano to remake the theme song 'Metal Slug 3 - Into the Cosmos'.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 31, 2017)

The Addictive Keys upright piano - managed to get it free through a Focusrite promo and it has not disappointed at all!


----------



## TGV (Dec 31, 2017)

For guitars, I recommend Replika: http://www.replikasound.co.uk/replika_sound_kontakt_instrs.html


----------



## LFO (Dec 31, 2017)

Pettinghouse guitars. Love them and I don't recall seeing them discussed at VI Control


----------



## Fleer (Dec 31, 2017)

TGV said:


> For guitars, I recommend Replika: http://www.replikasound.co.uk/replika_sound_kontakt_instrs.html


Indeed, particularly the Chorus one.


----------



## Mikelo (Dec 31, 2017)

Magix Independence Pro


----------



## muk (Dec 31, 2017)

Mikelo said:


> Magix Independence Pro



This. It has awesome effect plugins. The Origami reverb/stage placement tool is my favourite among them.


----------



## Mikelo (Dec 31, 2017)

Yep bang on. Independence Pro is so underated. Origami is awesome.
Inde Pros library is fantastic to boot. Majestic is such a great bass library... worth the money alone.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 31, 2017)

Arco by Fracture Sounds - bowed piano ensemble with a highly expressive sound.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 31, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> Post Human.
> Probably the best $50 I've spent in a long time.


Do you mean Finishing Move?


----------



## reutunes (Dec 31, 2017)

Stock Logic plugins


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 31, 2017)

Mikelo said:


> Magix Independence Pro



Please elaborate on which sounds. I have this with Samplitude. I still haven't got rid of that bad taste for Yellow Tools products. From what I've heard the strings and brass are from Kirk Hunter.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 31, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Do you mean Finishing Move?


Yes


----------



## conan (Dec 31, 2017)

Not a library per se, but Propellerhead Reason via ReWire is awesome as a modular studio with unparalleled flexibility and connectivity options. I find it very inspiring for experimentation, as well as quick patch creation.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 31, 2017)

Herring Clarinet from Embertone. A pure gem!


----------



## enyawg (Dec 31, 2017)

BT Phobos... love it, use it all the time, but what is this sorcery?


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 31, 2017)

Dark Planet by Steinberg. There's a patch called Killer Prawns. It causes brain damage (in a good way)

Also Nostaliga by Zero-G. An oldie but a goodie.

Cult Sampler. One of my first VST's.


----------



## Mikelo (Jan 1, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Please elaborate on which sounds. I have this with Samplitude. I still haven't got rid of that bad taste for Yellow Tools products. From what I've heard the strings and brass are from Kirk Hunter.



Yes the strings are from Kirk Hunters Emerald collection if memory serves me.
But to elaborate on other parts of the library.. as I already mentioned the great bass library majestic also Candy saxophone library is very good along with brilliant sounding ethnic percussion and acoustic guitars.
Also yes, I was there in the dark days of Yellow Tools but since Magix s took over, it's been updated and extremely stable plus authorization is no longer a nightmare.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 1, 2018)

cyoder said:


> I'm a big fan of Wavesfactory's Marxophone for zithery struck/plucked sounds, the springs especially sound cool.



Are “the springs” articulation tempo synced? Or are they fixed? I really dig what I’ve heard for the demos on the library. I didn’t that addressed in the walkthrough videos. Thanks!


----------



## evilantal (Jan 1, 2018)

Brian2112 said:


> Post Human.
> Probably the best $50 I've spent in a long time.



It's also on my list. But I see the price is up to $129 now :/


----------



## cyoder (Jan 1, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> Are “the springs” articulation tempo synced? Or are they fixed? I really dig what I’ve heard for the demos on the library. I didn’t that addressed in the walkthrough videos. Thanks!


 No, they're not synced. I think that's just the nature of the springs, though, it's an "unmeasured" feel where the tempo kind of dies out. However, the spring doesn't keep hitting the string long enough to interfere with any other rhythms in my experience.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2018)

conan said:


> Not a library per se, but Propellerhead Reason via ReWire is awesome as a modular studio with unparalleled flexibility and connectivity options. I find it very inspiring for experimentation, as well as quick patch creation.



+1


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 1, 2018)

Zero G Animato. Its an older string fx library thats aggressive as hell.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 1, 2018)

cyoder said:


> No, they're not synced. I think that's just the nature of the springs, though, it's an "unmeasured" feel where the tempo kind of dies out. However, the spring doesn't keep hitting the string long enough to interfere with any other rhythms in my experience.



Good to know! Thank you, I’m a sucker for zither-esq sounds! And it’s a fantastic buy at 69$


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 1, 2018)

@Nmargiotta : if you like zithers, Angelic zither from Orange Tree samples is a really nice one.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 1, 2018)

emotional cello by harmonic subtones


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 1, 2018)

Big Fish Audio -Zodiac


----------



## Mornats (Jan 1, 2018)

Anything from Sound Dust, in particular the Cloud Bass, Cloud Cello and Cloud Viola. (Seriously check them out.)

Impact Soundworks' Sonic Forest and Sonic Ocean. Very easy to create custom sounds them mash them via Trash, Tantra, Guitar Rig etc. Trashing is optional of course.

Massive presets by The Unfinished and Leap Into the Void. These have pretty much negated the need (for now) for another synth. They get so much out of Massive.

Audio Imperia's Photosynthesis Vol 1. Never failed to provide some nice atmospheres.


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 1, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Anything from Sound Dust, in particular the Cloud Bass, Cloud Cello and Cloud Viola. (Seriously check them out.)
> 
> Impact Soundworks' Sonic Forest and Sonic Ocean. Very easy to create custom sounds them mash them via Trash, Tantra, Guitar Rig etc. Trashing is optional of course.
> 
> ...


Just picked up Flutter Dust a few days ago. Pendle is brilliant. Great stuff!!


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 1, 2018)

I get excited whenever ModWheel, Sound Dust, and Rhythmic Robot announce a product. I just picked up Timphonia from ModWheel and Shortwave from Rhythmic Robot and although they've been out for quite a while, they are fantastic.


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 1, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Maybe under the radar but really good:
> 
> Modwheel's Timphonia, Perc + Redux and The Lowdown v2 bass... Bolder Sounds' Banjo and cool (free!) harmonica... Finishing Move's Posthuman... Stigmatized Productions' Stigmatized Drummer.


I also picked up Timphonia & Lowdown2. Modwheel does exceptional work. I tried to get Perc + Redux but I'm in the USA and don't see any Paypal option for the 45$ donation after being directed to the donation website.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 1, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> @Nmargiotta : if you like zithers, Angelic zither from Orange Tree samples is a really nice one.



Thank you for the suggestion, I’ll have to check that out as well.


----------



## evilantal (Jan 1, 2018)

SubsonicArtz Ethereal
Soundiron Sonespheres

And +1 for the Photosynthesis libs


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2018)

Best music box out there and it is for free, Waves factory.


----------



## hawpri (Jan 1, 2018)

mikefox789 said:


> Zero G Animato. Its an older string fx library thats aggressive as hell.


Older, but still really useful. I use Zero G Animato a lot, but most often only for the flute and piccolo. The "undulations" patch is my favorite.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 2, 2018)

Love this thread. Already found me some beauties. Thanks guys.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 2, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Love this thread. Already found me some beauties. Thanks guys.



I got Big Fish Audio's Zodiac on a massive sale. The bowed saw patches were well worth it alone --probably my favorite discovery of the past 3 years. Not all of the patches are multi sampled. But given the techniques used and types of things samples, can't really expect that across the board.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 2, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Anything from Sound Dust, in particular the Cloud Bass, Cloud Cello and Cloud Viola. (Seriously check them out.)



Still really want to get the Ghost Piano library. Eventually. Great stuff from Sound Dust.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 2, 2018)

BFA Zodiac was a no-brainer indeed, at $40. Vintage Strings and Vintage Rhythm each at under $60 were sweet too. 
Almost forgot Vir2 Q at $25. Nice.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 2, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Still really want to get the Ghost Piano library. Eventually. Great stuff from Sound Dust.



That's one of my favourites. I layer it with The Giant from NI to give it a bit of bite and attack and it mixes really well with the lovely ambience of the Ghost Piano. You can hear it on this track:


----------



## KMA (Jan 2, 2018)

*Hideaway* - Chromatix, Synergenesis, The Blue Zone (bundles containing these and others are on sale at Kontakt Hub)

*SoundDust* - Plastic Ghost Piano, Pendleonium, Flutter Dust Module, Infundibulum

I know plenty of people know about these, but I'll still surprised that they aren't mentioned more around here. They're inspiring and reasonably priced. What more can we ask for in a library?


----------



## sazema (Jan 2, 2018)

... some samplephonics sound libraries mangled through sampler


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 2, 2018)

Production Voices' Death Piano - The name suggests dark twisted sound design for horror movies, but it can be a very beautiful instrument. Listen to the videos, it's really inspiring. Sold with 128 great presets, but is actually very easy to create your own sounds. List $79, now $39, I've seen it as low as $19
https://www.productionvoices.com/product/death-piano/

Also, Brazilian Percussion instruments from Muletone Audio, particularly their new Tam Tam, which has multiple mics. Why not get your Brazilian percussion from Brazilians? 
http://muletoneaudio.com/brazilian-series-tam-tam/


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 2, 2018)

IMO this is worth mentioning:
Phonec 2 is a synth plug not a library,it's pretty unique,awesome sounding and totally under the radar.

http://www.psychicmodulation.com/phonec.html

Also Matt aka The Unfinished also makes some awesome soundsets for it.

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 2, 2018)

Monkberry said:


> I also picked up Timphonia & Lowdown2. Modwheel does exceptional work. I tried to get Perc + Redux but I'm in the USA and don't see any Paypal option for the 45$ donation after being directed to the donation website.



Contact the guys at Modwheel and they will sort out your Perc+ order or give you another option. Great guys, well worth the price. 
http://www.modwheel.co.nz/contact

My gem (surprised it hasn't been mentioned) is Caspian Brass. I have Cinebrass, Hollywood Brass, Bravaria Brass, some Spitfire Brass... and I like them all... but if I had to pick only one? I'd buy Caspian Brass then borrow Cinebrass from a friend.


----------



## Shamgar (Jan 3, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> 3. Tina Guo full version. Everybody has the legato patch, but there doesn't seem to be much love for the full version. That's too bad, it does a lot of cool stuff.



Thought about upgrading during the BF sale, but there were many other holes in my collection I needed to fill first.
I love the tone of the cello, but just having the legato patch is a bit limited, can't really do faster stuff. However, the limited range of the Tina Guo samples would make other solo cello libraries more interesting to me (like Emotional Cello or Bohemian) once I have enough funds to spend on solo cello.


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 3, 2018)

Drumdrops and That Sound drums. Both very different - Drumdrops try to really nail the sound of specific classic drum sounds, with the right room and mic setup, and That Sound try to really stay on top of current trends.

Also Impact's redo of Straight Ahead Jazz Horns. Closed the biggest gap in my arsenal.


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 3, 2018)

There's no way I'm giving away my secret weapons.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 3, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> There's no way I'm giving away my secret weapons.



That must be indeed then some super secret weapons..


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 3, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> That must be indeed then some super secret weapons..



I look at it this way: there are a few, not-mentioned-much libraries that help me achieve certain, quite nice sounding orchestral ensembles (btw the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit is also pretty darn good for that, not just for sketching). I get specific timbres. One library even (I know this sounds cuckoo, so forgive me in advance for any consternation) helps mask any interval-betraying bad legati, so that it sounds even more smooth and, well...uh, legati 

Another gives me that nasty-yet-awesome Dimitri Tiomkin-style brass rasp when coupled with, oh say Spitfire Iceni or Hollywood Strings.

No way I give that stuff up.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 3, 2018)

Shamgar said:


> Thought about upgrading during the BF sale, but there were many other holes in my collection I needed to fill first.
> I love the tone of the cello, but just having the legato patch is a bit limited, can't really do faster stuff. However, the limited range of the Tina Guo samples would make other solo cello libraries more interesting to me (like Emotional Cello or Bohemian) once I have enough funds to spend on solo cello.


That's probably wise, it's not a replacement for a "complete" sample library. It's the other stuff that keeps me coming back to it- the effects, the drones, etc.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 4, 2018)

Forgot about Evoxa from EchoSoundWorks, a poor man’s Output Exhale with an EDM twist.


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 4, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> Contact the guys at Modwheel and they will sort out your Perc+ order or give you another option. Great guys, well worth the price.
> http://www.modwheel.co.nz/contact
> 
> My gem (surprised it hasn't been mentioned) is Caspian Brass. I have Cinebrass, Hollywood Brass, Bravaria Brass, some Spitfire Brass... and I like them all... but if I had to pick only one? I'd buy Caspian Brass then borrow Cinebrass from a friend.


I contacted Modwheel as you suggested and they set me up with a Paypal request for payment. Thanks for the nudge on that!! Great guys and great sample libraries!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jan 4, 2018)

I think maybe you guys know, but anyway. Embertone trumpet is still really nice and easy to work with.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 8, 2018)

ChazC said:


> Big Fish Audio's Grindhouse.



Thank you for mentioning this. It had completely flown under my radar, but it's amazing. Interesting and pretty legit sounding vibes, and with a little bit of SIPS and Kontakt tweaking the wind instruments becomes much more expressive.


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 8, 2018)

Grindhouse does look like a ton of fun.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 8, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Forgot about Evoxa from EchoSoundWorks, a poor man’s Output Exhale with an EDM twist.


I love ESW's stuff and used Evoxa a fair bit on a recent album, but I found it inconsistent. At that price I don't expect too much though so I worked around it.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 8, 2018)

Not strictly a library, but Logic's version of Alchemy is an absolute power workhorse. A four figure preset count (each with 8 variations..) sampling, VA, granular etc, etc, etc.

It's sort of "passed over", in the way most DAW included synths are. A secret weapon, for sure.


----------



## anp27 (Jan 8, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> but I found it inconsistent..



Inconsistent in terms of?


----------



## blougui (Jan 8, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> I look at it this way: there are a few, not-mentioned-much libraries that help me achieve certain, quite nice sounding orchestral ensembles (btw the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit is also pretty darn good for that, not just for sketching). I get specific timbres. One library even (I know this sounds cuckoo, so forgive me in advance for any consternation) helps mask any interval-betraying bad legati, so that it sounds even more smooth and, well...uh, legati
> 
> Another gives me that nasty-yet-awesome Dimitri Tiomkin-style brass rasp when coupled with, oh say Spitfire Iceni or Hollywood Strings.
> 
> No way I give that stuff up.


I thought it was the "musicians helping musicians forum, not the "bragging about the tools'n'tips I'll keep secret anyway" forum.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 8, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Not strictly a library, but Logic's version of Alchemy is an absolute power workhorse. A four figure preset count (each with 8 variations..) sampling, VA, granular etc, etc, etc.
> 
> It's sort of "passed over", in the way most DAW included synths are. A secret weapon, for sure.


Good for you, a shame for us non-Logic Alchemy fans. I have the Alchemy player and 3 expansion packs, was getting to purchase the full version when they sold it. I get a lot of use of it, I'm glad I have what I have.


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 8, 2018)

blougui said:


> I thought it was the "musicians helping musicians forum, not the "bragging about the tools'n'tips I'll keep secret anyway" forum.



You'll see as you progress in your writing. Too much information will betray what you molded into your individual style. In concert music today an individual style can be a career-making or breaking variable (not so true in the world of trailers and to in many film music contexts, though there are sensational exceptions).

Hey, if your goal is making it in the abovementioned contexts, then you probably couldn't care less what I do to be as individual as I can. See, I only do trailers and film music to make money, and my output is really minimal in those genres. Because I just don't like doing what other people tell me, I'm a concert and opera composer first (by a long shot). I strive toward having as uniquely individual a sound and style/expression in my compositions as possible. Thus, the instrumental combinations and "secret presets" etc. really wouldn't benefit you anyway, since that isn't your voice. And, most importantly, I really don't make a bunch of money doing what I do...

Pick the brain of someone making consistent, good cash in trailers and film music if that's what you want to do. I'm not the person to be of much help there. From a financial perspective (but not just), ya really don't want to sound like I do.

If individual expression is your primary (and not peripheral) goal, find/make your own secret weapons. If that is your aim, you won't want to share specific things regarding that either.

Why would a person who lives to write with an individual sound give away specific ingredients that helped him or her achieve such? One of the things that helped me get that unique sound was finding out for myself what synths, libraries, orchestral combinations, etc. got me there. Trial and error.

I have other, more broad suggestions in other topics. I honestly wasn't boasting, if you'll reread I was trying for lightheartedness. I'm not exactly a malicious person, my friend.

I like to think I try to help folks here, I care about young composers.

Or maybe ya just don't like me, and that's okay too. All respect, live and let live.

I must add, a topic about confiding secret weapons is pretty funny in a resolutely oxymoronic way. They're probably secret for a reason, and will stay that way...for good reason. The whole "everyone shares everything" internet phenomena is the reason why the overwhelming majority of music today sounds the same. F$%# that.

No offense or disrespect meant to anyone here in the slightest.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 8, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> Why would a person who lives to write with an individual sound give away specific ingredients that helped him or her achieve such?





Darren Durann said:


> I'm a concert and opera composer



I know you didn't mean to, but you gave me one of the best laughs I've had in a while. Thank you!
I write for symphonies too, I've had 200+ orchestrations and compositions performed. At a great financial and emotional risk to me, I'm going to be foolish and give away me uber double top secret secret weapon. Wow, I can't believe I'm going to do this, but here is my secret................

............I work my ass off.


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 8, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> I know you didn't mean to, but you gave me one of the best laughs I've had in a while. Thank you!
> I write for symphonies too, I've had 200+ orchestrations and compositions performed. At a great financial and emotional risk to me, I'm going to be foolish and give away me uber double top secret secret weapon. Wow, I can't believe I'm going to do this, but here is my secret................
> 
> ............I work my ass off.



Actually I think it's wonderful you had fun with what I wrote, and your secret is SO true...and magical imo.

I can't stand people who takes things too seriously...ESPECIALLY composers.


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 8, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> I know you didn't mean to, but you gave me one of the best laughs I've had in a while. Thank you!
> I write for symphonies too, I've had 200+ orchestrations and compositions performed. At a great financial and emotional risk to me, I'm going to be foolish and give away me uber double top secret secret weapon. Wow, I can't believe I'm going to do this, but here is my secret................
> 
> ............I work my ass off.



Oh and super congrats on your accomplishments, keep rockin'!


----------



## PeterN (Jan 8, 2018)

Kontakt Factory Library strings.

Someone said they are from Vienna Symphonic - and older version of it, right. What a hidden jewel. Still havent tried doubling them up. Maybe the perfect mixture for a string sound that isnt too ’synth’ sounding? The others are too perfect and sound too polished in higher frequencies. Too clean in lower. Maybe doubling them in there somewhere. Never bought the Vienna Strings but having watched demos, they sound like the best out there. Saying this after already having near 10 other string libraries, and not going to buy Vienna anymore.


----------



## bartveld (Jan 9, 2018)

Dustbundle by Spitfire before they grew big and got 50 violins plonking away. It's a wonderful and versatile keyboard with sounds ranging from growling bass to ethereal... something.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 9, 2018)

Maybe I’m nuts, but I’m starting to like mixing is strings from NI’s Symphony Series (full, not essentials) with more lush things like my main library, EWHO. It certain applications the more bitey NI samples kind of act like a clarity filter. But I guess if you have VSL you’ll get an even better effect running then dry. I guess NI is for us noobs on a budget. 
Speaking of noobs, I actually dabbled with all this in the end of the 80s, just back into it now. Back then I used to love the brass section sample on my Ensoniq EPS, was fat, huge and dry and worked well in a couple hard rock tunes we had recorded. On TAPE. Samples were on a FLOPPY DISK.
FWIW, I don’t pine for the old days at all, I’ve stepped back in and it’s Shangra La, wouldn’t trade all we have today for all the nostalgic retro blah blah blah in the world.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jan 9, 2018)

I haven't seen anyone mentioning Cinematique Instruments and the Ensemblia libraries yet. I have them but haven't had the chance to play around with it so much yet. But I'm very excited about what I'm hearing and think they are quite unique.


----------



## conan (Jan 9, 2018)

Cinematique Instruments Les Femmes is a gem, for sure.



kimarnesen said:


> I haven't seen anyone mentioning Cinematique Instruments and the Ensemblia libraries yet. I have them but haven't had the chance to play around with it so much yet. But I'm very excited about what I'm hearing and think they are quite unique.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 9, 2018)

Solid State Symphony
Marble
Harmonix

...and for a freebie that sounds fantastic for drones & textures I use this quite often.
DROEHN - hair blower 550W (at the bottom of this link)
http://www.sturmsounds.com/


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 9, 2018)

If the secret to your success boils down to your use of one secret sample library, I'd say you aren't talented.


----------



## Perry (Jan 9, 2018)

soundbylaura said:


> Loops de la Creme Cymbal Swells


I have it.Once you learn how to use it.Its like a great transition tool.


----------



## Perry (Jan 9, 2018)

Cinemorphx for wonderful Atmospheres,Tonal Loops,Etc.


----------



## LinusW (Jan 9, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> If the secret to your success boils down to your use of one secret sample library, I'd say you aren't talented.


Who said anything about not being successful without a certain library? 
You could be a talented composer with only a pen and paper - but it is just likely that the composers here in _Virtual Instruments Composers Forum_ are looking into virtual instruments.


----------



## bartveld (Jan 10, 2018)

bartveld said:


> Dustbundle by Spitfire before they grew big and got 50 violins plonking away. It's a wonderful and versatile keyboard with sounds ranging from growling bass to ethereal... something.



This may be offtopic, but I read on this thread about Sounddust and I see they have the Ghost Dulcitone, which I have bought from Spitfire as part of the "Dustbundle" mentioned above. How can this be? Have they split off from Spitfire? Was Spitfire an affiliate or something?


----------



## LinusW (Jan 10, 2018)

bartveld said:


> Was Spitfire an affiliate or something?


Yes, Spitfire got the right to sell an exclusive bundle where Ghost Dulcitone is included.


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 10, 2018)

I still think Dustbundle feels like a huge missed opportunity to call it "Dustbunny".


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 10, 2018)

bartveld said:


> This may be offtopic, but I read on this thread about Sounddust and I see they have the Ghost Dulcitone, which I have bought from Spitfire as part of the "Dustbundle" mentioned above. How can this be? Have they split off from Spitfire? Was Spitfire an affiliate or something?



They were never “together”, Spitfire just sells a bundle of Pendle’s libraries because they like them. Check out http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/ for all the other wonderful stuff he makes.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 10, 2018)

LinusW said:


> Who said anything about not being successful without a certain library?
> You could be a talented composer with only a pen and paper - but it is just likely that the composers here in _Virtual Instruments Composers Forum_ are looking into virtual instruments.



That wasn't my point. My point was addressing the people who don't want to answer with any hidden gems for fear of giving away their secrets.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jan 10, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> That wasn't my point. My point was addressing the people who don't want to answer with any hidden gems for fear of giving away their secrets.



I don't see the point of that either. Look at the world's greatest chefs, they publish their recipes in detail in books etc.
Many professional musicians are teachers, and some composers even have libraries based on their sound, like Spitfire's Olafur Arnald's series. I believe that no matter how much you teach or present to others, it's the craftsmanship in combination with artistic talent that decides if you're gonna get good at it, the rest is tools on the road. That's why my Pad King Gai never gets as good as the author of my Thai food book because he is better on every part of it.


----------



## Syncopator (Jan 10, 2018)

Everything by SampleModeling (now AudioModeling). Their solo instruments are truly unparalleled.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 10, 2018)

Syncopator said:


> Everything by SampleModeling (now AudioModeling). Their solo instruments are truly unparalleled.


I agree and disagree, some of them are the Library to End All Libraries. For example the French Horn library, actually most of the brass. I don't get along well with their strings though.


----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 10, 2018)

I forgot the Audiofier Stuff. Got an email about their new library (Aerkord). Vesper, Abstrung, Sequi2R, and all that are pretty neat.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 10, 2018)

Perry said:


> Cinemorphx for wonderful Atmospheres,Tonal Loops,Etc.


And Gamelan. And Cinematic Guitars. And Cinematic Keys. And Xosphere. And Morphestra 2. SampleLogic rocks.


----------



## windyweekend (Jan 10, 2018)

The Spitfire Cor Anglais (which is part of SSW) makes me melt every time I hear it. If there's a single sampled sound out there that touches deep in your soul this is it. To die for.


----------



## windyweekend (Jan 10, 2018)

They did 


LinusW said:


> Yes, Spitfire got the right to sell an exclusive bundle where Ghost Dulcitone is included.


They did the same thing with Red Cola on their trailer library (which is truly unique). I wouldn't read too much into this though. They've partnered with lots of unique and top-drawer talent on lots of their libraries (Hans Zimmer, Jason Bonham, The Unfinished, Richard Devine etc).


----------



## windyweekend (Jan 10, 2018)

The one that no one will know about is the $50 Walmart drum kit that I deep sampled when my wife forced me to throw it out. With a bit of processing and some FX on it, it sounds massive now. Still building it from the hundreds of samples I made of it. The scraped percussion I made using some saws on the cymbal were truly grizzly. Sometimes your own Kontakt instruments are the best!


----------



## Fleer (Jan 10, 2018)

Not a plugin, but just wonderful, a CP70 at plugin price level: the Yamaha Reface CP.


----------



## Syncopator (Jan 10, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I agree and disagree, some of them are the Library to End All Libraries. For example the French Horn library, actually most of the brass. I don't get along well with their strings though.



Fair enough. Interestingly, while I have almost every wind instrument SampleModeling/AudioModeling has made, I don't have any of the string titles. So, I'm intrigued that you'd exclude the strings in particular. What do you dislike about the them?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)

Too bad the Mark VI libraries are no longer available. hopefully you grabbed them before.

Waves Alchemy Bass Pedals

Logic EXS sine wave deafult for sub bass. *tx Christain Henson for the tip)

Spitfire VRAL Grid from Albion V

Twisted Tools Reaktor Ensembles

Echo Collective

Sound Dust

Rhythmic Robot

Reaktor 6 & Blocks


Some great FREE secret weapons out there...

Ample Percussion Cloud Drum

NI Factory Library (select instruments): Harp, Harpsichord, Steel Drum, Tympani, Glock, etc.

Spitfire Labs (small donation per library): Peel Guitar, Scary Strings, Soft Piano, Ollie Watson Drums, etc.
Christian Henson EXS freebies: Triple Felt Piano, Mixing Bowl

Blakus Pocket Cello

Samplephonics Ronroco

Leeds Town Hall Organ

Bocomac Reaktor Ensembles

Impact Soundworks Super Audio Boy

U-he Free Synths: Podolski, Tyrell N6, Beatzille


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 10, 2018)

Syncopator said:


> Fair enough. Interestingly, while I have almost every wind instrument SampleModeling/AudioModeling has made, I don't have any of the string titles. So, I'm intrigued that you'd exclude the strings in particular. What do you dislike about the them?



They have an odd timbre in the lower end for some reason, and it takes so much work to get a decent performance out of them. The horns are my favorite because they seem effortless to me.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 10, 2018)

Also I'm not sure if the SWAM flutes are different from the old SampleModeling flutes, but the low end sounds like a clarinet/English horn hybrid to me! Hopefully that got updated over time.


----------



## conan (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm probably late to the party, but I just discovered Homegrown Sounds and am amazed at the originality and usefulness of their instruments. Serendipity.


----------



## jvsax (Jan 21, 2018)

I really like the harmon mute trumpet in the Kontakt factory library for a jazz sound.


----------



## ionian (Jan 22, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> ............I work my ass off.



As someone who's a workaholic, sleeps at most 3-4 hours a night and works the rest of the time, I've thankfully had a successful career in music which I attribute to my non-stop work ethic. One time, another musician was asking me for career advice and asked, "I wanted to know how you're constantly working or gigging - you're so lucky!" And I got to drop this old nugget on them, "Yeah, it's really strange - the harder I work, the luckier I seem to get."


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 22, 2018)

Lots of gems at:
Frozen Plain
Hollow Sun
Synth Magic
Hideaway Studio
Tronsonic
Rhythmic Robot Audio
Indiginus
Analogue Drums

Also I like E-Instrument's Electric Pianos, Orange Tree Samples Grand Kalimba, Cinesamples Dulcimer and Zither, Sonokinetic's Toll and Celesta, SonicCouture's Grand Marimba, Spitfire's the Grange (some of these are very well known I guess, just not talked about much about these parts relative to how much I like them).


----------



## Cryptyc (Jan 24, 2018)

I can't tell you grandma's secret recipe!


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 25, 2018)

Chocolate Audio 88 Series Piano bundle!!!!
I love the tone and the control.


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 25, 2018)

Also RedTape Samples Eighty Eight and Retro Wurli. Great sound and great price for these classic keys.


----------



## Syneast (Jan 25, 2018)

EWQLSO.


What? People forget things.


----------



## mojamusic (Mar 16, 2018)

soundbylaura said:


> Loops de la Creme Cymbal Swells



This is such a great concept! Since I started making Computer-based music in the early 80's I've been looking for a solution. This looks incredible! Gonna be getting this soon.


----------



## Perry (Mar 16, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> This is such a great concept! Since I started making Computer-based music in the early 80's I've been looking for a solution. This looks incredible! Gonna be getting this soon.


I have it I love it especially the size of Cymbals and you can manipulate the release.Very cool.


----------



## mojamusic (Mar 17, 2018)

Perry said:


> I have it I love it especially the size of Cymbals and you can manipulate the release.Very cool.



I bought it yesterday. It’s exactly what Ive been looking for. Already used it in a composition!


----------



## Kosta S (Mar 17, 2018)

If you like pads try Pulstar and Nebulae by Hollow Sun. 

http://www.hollowsun.com/HS2/alien_devices/pulstar/index.htm
http://www.hollowsun.com/HS2/products/nebulae/index.htm

Another one that has great presets, and lets you change the sounds farther, is Formation by Zero-G. 

https://zero-g.co.uk/products/formation


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 17, 2018)

Two of my absolute top pianos in terms of tone are pretty unknown. The Malmsjö by ArtVista is propably known to most on this forum, but generally still a very unknown library. Today there are obviously pianos that are much more elaburate, better recordings, dynamic range, mic positioning options etc... but I'd screw all of them for the tone that the Malmsjö has. As Hans Zimmer wrote once on this forum:


Rctec said:


> Dear Hans Adamson.
> 
> I just spend a week recording 4 perfect world-famous pianos in my favorite studio, with four extraordinary players. These pianos where hand-selected by one of the great piano techs from the classical world (no, I'm not naming names or brands...). We had a tuner and a piano-tech there for all the sessions, used the best microphones, etc., etc.
> And what did we end up using as the main piano in the mix? Your Malmsjo. There just is something about it that can't be beat for me - or the director I'm working with, who's got an amazing set of ears.
> ...


 
The other one would be entirely unknown. I think there is no way to get a digital copy anywhere today (whether legally or not haha) - I grabbed one of the (maybe even THE) last DVD that was available on Amazon a year or 2 ago. I don't even know what name it has, I only know it as "Tascam or Nemesys Giga Piano". Giga for Giga studio. I heard it in some tunes and I'm glad I found out by an accident what piano it is.
Here is Thomas Bergersen using it in one of his tracks (I think I also heard it in a few Harry Gregson Williams and Zimmer cues):

It also has a tone that I absolutely love, as characterful as the Malmsjö but pretty restricted regarding dynamic range (pretty jumpy) etc... but still, there is no modern day sampled piano that I find to be as characterful as those 2. In that sense, I'm happy to dance around those restrictions.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Aug 7, 2018)

Impact Soundworks - VEW Ocarinas

A good library of melodies, except for the absence of a Marcato articulation.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Aug 8, 2018)

There seems to be some realism in mix.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 8, 2018)

Fracturesound Woodchester piano + Zen drum (Granulate is tempting too)
Ample sound Cloud Drum (makes my LPX crash though)
Spitfire LABS (love the dulcimer)
Fluffy audio Simple flute (free)
Kontakt native library

to name a few


----------



## maxime77 (Aug 8, 2018)

Here's a demo by HZ using the Malmsjö


----------



## Dandezebra (Aug 8, 2018)

I enjoy Audiomodern Atom and Impact Soundworks Emotional Mallets. Others too... I'll post more sometime!


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 9, 2018)

ScarletJerry said:


> Renaxxance Guitar by Indigenous is one of my favorites and my go to classical guitar. Sensual Sax by Embertone is also a lot of fun to play. I'm working on a recording of Auld Lang Syne, using it right now.
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry


I love Renaxxance. It’s such a pleasure to play, very reasonably priced and it sounds great.


----------



## CGR (Aug 9, 2018)

maxime77 said:


> Here's a demo by HZ using the Malmsjö



That ArtVista Malmsjo sampled grand piano has an indefinable quality and character to it. Firstly, it's an 1894 Swedish piano, and the quality of the beautiful, resonant Northern European timbers they had access to for soundboards and piano cabinets when this piano was built are extremely hard to find these days. Secondly, it was built in an era where highly skilled craftsmanship and product longevity was valued equally with profitability and 'bottom line'.


----------

